# can rats get ringworm



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

Ringworm isnt an actual worm, its more of a fungal infection...at least in humans. 

However, I dont know about ratties and ringworm...can they get it? Or is it transmittable back and forth between ratties and humans?


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Yep, rats can get ringworm and they can transmit it to humans (mostly immunocompromised humans - which I am, and I'm not sure if you are with your heart disease?).

http://ratguide.com/health/integumentary_skin/dermatophytosis.php


----------



## keelie (Sep 16, 2007)

Ringworm is a fungi that almost all mammals can get. It is highly contagious and can be easily transmitted from one pet, animal or human to another. It is described as Ringworm because it has an outer line in the shape of a ring around the infected area. Sometimes this ring can be distorted because of how it spreads. The worm part comes from before they knew it was a fungi.

Ringworm can be transfered from one animal to another in both direct and indirect contact. Ringworm can survive for days in moist areas of the the house such as the bathrooms. Ringworm is only no longer contagious after it has either been successfully fought off or treated.

Ringworm can live on mammal's skins, soil, and moist areas. They use spores to grow and spread. The spores are located on top of the skin and are the easiest to treat. Once eliminated the ringworm can not spread. However, the actual fungi lives under the skin and is harder to treat.

Once infected, Ringworm will spread over the body, if one part of the body touches the infected area, the new part of the body will be infected as well. This is bad because of indirect contact. Serious caution should be taken when the fungi gets in or around any opening into the body as this will cause swelling.

The body can naturally fight off and become immune to ringworm but this process takes several months during which time the patient is still highly contagious and the fungi will continue to spread.

Treatment for Ringworm is over the counter.. Athletes Foot is just another term for Ringworm. Any athletes foot cream will get rid of it. Keep in mind it takes 1 and half to two weeks to start to see effects. Treatments should be applied twice a day. IT IS STRONGLY ADVISED to finish the entire bottle even if the RingWorm has disappeared. Once treatment stops, any micoscoic batch will grow spores and start to spread again during which the treatment will have to start from ground 0 and you will have to wait 2 weeks again to see results.

My family got Ringworm once (dogs too) and I was unlucky enough to get it under my eye which is why I know so much about it. Hope this helps.. I didn't actually read the original trend


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

Kimmiekins said:


> Yep, rats can get ringworm and they can transmit it to humans (mostly immunocompromised humans - which I am, and I'm not sure if you are with your heart disease?).
> 
> http://ratguide.com/health/integumentary_skin/dermatophytosis.php


Yes, I dont have the greatest immune system and they are trying to strengthen it for when a heart does come available. 

Ive not seen it on the rats, but i THINK it is on me (ugh). I had some ratty scratches and that is where what i think is r.w. is popping up. I have an appt with my dr in the am - simply becayse I cant have anything go un-noticed with the heart crap. 

GREATTTTT :?


----------



## keelie (Sep 16, 2007)

Most ringworms start by being tracked in on the feet of someone or something. They usually start from the soil before spreading to the upper body. Make sure you watch your rats closely. I don't know if athlete's foot cream is safe on small animals.


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

i have searched each little rattie body from ears to toes and cannot find anythng that looks like ringworm on them. the ONLY thing ive found is that the little double rex boy who had a case of myco (he is the brother of nimbus - the blue baby who passed away due to myco a week and a half ago). he is still in QT until the last of the baytril is done, and I noticed that his skin looks odd a couple of days ago - kind of peeling - it looks an off yellow color....actually it looks almost exactly like what I remember my kids' cradle cap looked liek when they were infants.
hey i just had a thought....baytril is an antibiotic...antibiotics destroy even beneficial bacteria and when THAT is destroyed, fungus takes over (which is why ppl get yeast problesm (which is candida and candida is a fungus) when they take antibiotics...;;
Ringworm is a fungus and Fuzzy has been on MASSIVE doses of baytril for a while now...as I said, I noticed his peeling skin - looks like cradle cap...peels like athletes foot though...which is also a fungus...

is it possible at all that there is a correlation there? Or am I overthinking this? 

Just curious


----------



## keelie (Sep 16, 2007)

Did you read my first reply... ringworm is athletes food. And ringworm does peal and is highly contagious if you touch it or touch anything that has touched it... You most like need to look at edges of the fungi, to see if it has an actual ring that goes all the way around


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

yes I read it and I am extremely appreciative. Im not saying that you were wrong - again, I appreciate your sharing information wiht me.
My mind was just going is all. That is typical with me and others in my field. I tend to over-think things.

I have figured out which rattie is the culprit. I kept checking the little fuzzbutts over and over again. It IS our little double rexy, Fuzzy. The good thing is that he has been in QT as I said, so the others havent been affected. 

I am taking me to the dr first at 830 this am - and then him. 

I am going to a seminar in Minnesota this weekend - greattttt. I look like a leper lol (not really)


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

DFW_Rat_Luvr, this site will soon be your Rat Bible.

http://ratguide.com/health/integumentary_skin/dermatophytosis.php

Be sure to read the Figure 1 of Petey (its a case history with pics and how they treated his).

Ringworm sucks, its highly contagious to everything/everyone, but its easily treatable at least.


----------

